# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Putin gets his revenge

## Coolwalker

*Putin takes his revenge: Russia unleashes heavy bombardment on region held by Turkmen rebels who chanted 'Allahu Akbar' over the dead body of pilot shot down by Turkish F-16**Russia has retaliated against rebel forces who 'shot and killed' one of the pilots of the jet destroyed by Turkish army**Putin has also deployed the S-400 - a highly advanced anti-aircraft system boasting a fearsome 250mile strike range**One of the pilots of the jet downed by Turkey was rescued in a 12-hour operation and taken to a Russian base**Audio recording of warnings sent out by Turkey on open channels and confirmed by the U.S.* *have been released*

Russian forces launched at least a dozen airstrikes against insurgent-held areas near the Turkey-Syria border where the Sukhoi SU-24 fighter jet was shot down by the Turkish army yesterday.
Heavy bombardment hit areas controlled by Turkmen rebels, the group claiming to have shot and killed one of the pilots of the Russian jet as he parachuted out of the flaming wreckage, and attempted to kill his co-pilot.
The rebel group released a video showing them cheering and chanting 'Allahu Akbar' as they discovered the body of Lieutenant Colonel Oleg Peshkov, who will now receive Russia's highest state honour posthumously.
President Vladimir Putin today confirmed that the surviving pilot, identified as Captain Konstantin Murahtin, had been rescued by Russian military in a 12-hour long joint operation with Syrian government forces, and taken to a Russian air base.
He also responded by deploying one of the most fearsome weapons in the Russian military arsenal - the S-400 anti-aircraft system. The highly advanced missile system is capable of downing aircraft 250miles away that are travelling at a height of 60,000ft.




+26


Retaliation: At least 12 Russian air strikes hit Turkoman Mountains in Latakia's northern countryside, the rebel-controlled area where the Sukhoi SU-24 fighter jet was shot down by the Turkish army yesterday



+26





+26




Pilots: Both Captain Konstantin Murahtin (left) and Lieutenant Colonel Oleg Peshkov (right) parachuted out of the jet, but only Cpt Murahtin survived, while his co-pilot was shot and killed by Syrian rebel forces

At least 12 air strikes hit Latakia's northern countryside as pro-government forces clashed with fighters from al Qaeda's Nusra Front and Turkmen insurgents in the Jabal Akrad and Jabal Turkman areas, the British-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.



A commander of the Turkmen, ethnic Turks who are Syrian citizens, said missiles fired from Russian warships in the Mediterranean were also hitting the area, as well as heavy artillery shelling.
Hassan Haj Ali, the head of Liwa Suqour al-Jabal, a rebel group operating in western Syria, also said there were fierce battles in the area, with Russian aircraft supporting pro-government forces.
Another local rebel leader, Jahed Ahmad, says the Russians appear to be taking 'revenge' for the plane's downing by Turkey, a key backer of the rebels in the area.
Speaking from inside Syria via Skype on Wednesday, he says the Russian jets were providing cover for advancing Syrian ground forces and their Lebanese Hezbollah allies.


+26


Saved: Cpt Murahtin was rescued from an unnamed rebel group by Russian military, in a 12-hour long joint operation with Syrian government forces, and taken to a Russian air base on Wednesday morning





+26


Lethal foe: Smoke rises from the Turkoman Mountains, the area in Syria controlled by Turkmen rebels - who claim to have shot and killed one of the pilots of the Russian jet



+26


Clashes: It is believed that the surviving Russian pilot, Captain Konstantin Murahtin, was captured by rebel forces in the area, and then rescued in the 12-hour joint operation which ended this morning



+26



Ejected: Cpt Konstantin Murahtin, and fallen co-pilot, Lt. Col. Oleg Peshkov can be seen parachuting down after the plane was hit



He was rescued after an 18-strong Syrian SWAT team backed by six fighters from the elite division of Shia Hezbollah movement, and then spirited to the Hemeimeem air base.
After ejecting and parachuting to rebel held territory, he spent several hours hiding in a forest before being found using his radio beacon. He was then spirited to the Hemeimeem air base. 
He is appealing to his commanders to allow him to remain in Syria after his close shave with death.
'Of course, I can't wait to return. I will ask my commander to let me stay at this airbase. I have a debt to repay to the commander.'
Meanwhile, Foreign Secretary Sergey Lavrov branded the downing of the jet a 'planned provocation' by Ankara, but that Russia has 'no intention to go to war with Turkey'.
Mr Lavrov said today that Moscow will re-consider relations with Ankara following the shooting down of the plane on the Turkey-Syria border yesterday, but he didn't say what specific measures Russia would take.
'We have serious doubts about this being an unpremeditated act, it really looks like a planned provocation,' Mr Lavrov said at a press conference in Moscow. 
 'We have no intention to go to war with Turkey. Our attitude to the Turkish people hasn't changed, we only have questions about the Turkish leadership.'
He also accused the Turkish government of supporting ISIS, saying that Russia had been made aware of the terrorist group trading human organs on black markets in Turkey. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3sXKJT5jE

----------

Kodiak (11-25-2015),michaelr (11-25-2015),Montana (11-26-2015)

----------


## Kodiak

It's heating up.  Too bad our mainstream media is not telling the whole story.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-25-2015),michaelr (11-25-2015),Montana (11-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

He had to retaliate or others would try. Looks more like a test to see if he would do something.

----------

michaelr (11-25-2015)

----------


## michaelr

He had to retaliate to stop it from happening again. This shoot down appears to have been planned at the G-20. Obama is hell bent on a world war, and he'll probably get it. Obama and Erdogan agreed to destroy Russian plane at G20 - Fort Russ

----------


## michaelr

Russia says Turkey’s shooting of jet was ‘planned’

This war will come home!

----------


## Kodiak

> He had to retaliate to stop it from happening again. This shoot down appears to have been planned at the G-20. Obama is hell bent on a world war, and he'll probably get it. Obama and Erdogan agreed to destroy Russian plane at G20 - Fort Russ


Pardon my ignorance, but it just makes absolutely no sense to incite a war after gutting our military of funding and it's best high ranking officers.  Then replace them with gays and women.  Maybe you understand this guy better than I do.

----------

Montana (11-26-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *It's heating up.  Too bad our mainstream media is not telling the whole story.*


They want this story to go away as much as the President. 

For example they know these "rebels" are using US supplied Weapons. If this was BUSH they would be screaming bloody murder, but not for Obama's Arab Spring Fail.

----------

Montana (11-26-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Pardon my ignorance, but it just makes absolutely no sense to incite a war after gutting our military of funding and it's best high ranking officers.  Then replace them with gays and women.  Maybe you understand this guy better than I do.


It does if you want to fundamentally change America...what better way than by war. It leaves the elites with everything (because they have bunkers) while we slowly melt and vomit our way to death.

----------


## Kodiak

Still makes no sense to me that they prefer to live in a cave, while the rest of the world burns.  Either way, it's some scary shit to think about.

----------

Montana (11-26-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Still makes no sense to me that they prefer to live in a cave, while the rest of the world burns.  Either way, it's some scary shit to think about.


It's why God allowed man to invent bourbon @Kodiak !

----------

Kodiak (11-25-2015)

----------


## Kodiak

lol, or at least Bud Light in my case.   :Cheers:

----------

Coolwalker (11-25-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> Pardon my ignorance, but it just makes absolutely no sense to incite a war after gutting our military of funding and it's best high ranking officers.  Then replace them with gays and women.  Maybe you understand this guy better than I do.


He has nukes, and his ilk's worse and scary comment is ''what good are nukes if we can't use them''.

Obama's plans includes and economic and monetary reset. He needs a major war for that.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

Don't worry obamo will save the day.  Remember he told us that the only thing to worry about was global warming, ahhhh or is that climate change, well something like that.  He wouldn't lie to us...would he?

----------


## Roadmaster

> He has nukes, and his ilk's worse and scary comment is ''what good are nukes if we can't use them''.
> 
> Obama's plans includes and economic and monetary reset. He needs a major war for that.


 When we hear New World order, we are not thinking like what the Bible said or understand what it is when Obama, Bush, Hillary ect mean when they say it. To them it's a good thing. It means one country over all. One only superpower. Right now America pretty much rules over all but we are not the only superpower or threat. You have to understand because this sits on many waters, and the goal. We are the only country that has many bases in other countries. Put the pieces together.

----------


## michaelr

> When we hear New World order, we are not thinking like what the Bible said or understand what it is when Obama, Bush, Hillary ect mean when they say it. To them it's a good thing. It means one country over all. One only superpower. Right now America pretty much rules over all but we are not the only superpower or threat. You have to understand because this sits on many waters, and the goal. We are the only country that has many bases in other countries. Put the pieces together.


Right, but don't confuse it for ''country''. It's for the technocrats at the expense of the country and it's people. We give our resources up to allow these freaks to reign the world. It's like watching Hitler all over!

----------


## Jeff0463

The One had to get in a lick before ole Putie hands him his head again.  The dumb asses, Turkey and Obumbler, want Assad out and Russia is helping Assad to stay in power. Never mind the maggot ISILs that are preying on the Syrian people.  Maybe the Turks need a little taste of those head loppers too.

It is a matter of priority, which is the greater menace, Assad or ISIL?
Obama needs to go back to Chicago and organize race riots as it looks like their mayor is under pressure to resign. Wasn't he one of Bummer's stooges?

----------


## sooda

> The One had to get in a lick before ole Putie hands him his head again.  The dumb asses, Turkey and Obumbler, want Assad out and Russia is helping Assad to stay in power. Never mind the maggot ISILs that are preying on the Syrian people.  Maybe the Turks need a little taste of those head loppers too.
> 
> It is a matter of priority, which is the greater menace, Assad or ISIL?
> Obama needs to go back to Chicago and organize race riots as it looks like their mayor is under pressure to resign. Wasn't he one of Bummer's stooges?


Israel wants Assad out.. Read Clean Break Strategy.

----------


## sooda

> When we hear New World order, we are not thinking like what the Bible said or understand what it is when Obama, Bush, Hillary ect mean when they say it. To them it's a good thing. It means one country over all. One only superpower. Right now America pretty much rules over all but we are not the only superpower or threat. You have to understand because this sits on many waters, and the goal. We are the only country that has many bases in other countries. Put the pieces together.


There have been many new world orders... Alexander, Napoleon, Ghengis Khan and so forth. The only thing that is certain , is change.

----------

